# Sticky  Dog Breeds: Abbreviations



## MoonStr80

I decide to do this for my own free-well nothing better to do to make a list. It took me two days to do whew! I thought it would be neat to list all breeds in UK & America then add the Abbrev instead of spelling the whole breed's name. Some don't have abbrev because of the name already short enough like (Pug, Clumber, Vizsla for example inc) & some I don't know what the abbrev are. If theirs any corrections feel free to let me know thanx

American Kennel Club

*Sporting Group: *
American Water Spainel = AWS
Brittany = Bri 
Chesapeake Bay Retriever = CBR or Chessie
Clumber
American Corker Spaniel - Corker
Curly-Coated Retriever = CCR
English Corker Spaniel = Engie or Corker
English Setter = Lawerack, or Laverack, or Llewellin (or Llewellyn) Setter
English Springer Spaniel = ESS
Field Spaniel = Fieldie
Flat-Coated Retriever = FCR
German Shorthaired Pointer = GSP
German Wirehaired Pointer = GWP
Golden Retriever = Goldies, Retrievers
Gordon Setter = Gordons
Irish Red & White Setter = IRWS
Irish Setter
Irish Water Spaniel = RWS
Labrador Retriever = Labs 
Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever = Toller
Pointer (English Pointer)
Spinone Italiano= Spinone
Sussex Spaniel
Vizsla 
Weimaraner = Weim or Wimies
Welsh Springer = Welshies
Wirehaired Pointing Griffon

*Hound Group:*
Afghan Hound = Affies or AH
American Foxhound
Basenji
Basset Hound
Beagle
Black & Tan Coonhound
Bloodhound
Borzoi = Zoi
Dachshund = Doxie
English Foxhound = Foxhound
Greyhound = Grey
Harrier
Ibizan Hound
Irish Wolfhound = IW
Norwegian Elkhound= Elkies
Otterhound
Petit Basset Griffon Vendeen = PBGV
Pharaoh Hound
Plott
Rhodesian Ridgeback = RR
Saluki
Scottish Deerhound
Whippet

*Working Group:*
Akita
Alaskan Malamute = Mal
Anatolian Shepherd Dog = ASD
Bernese Mountain Dog = Berner
Black Russian Terrier = BRT
Boxer
Bullmastiff
Doberman Pinscher = Dob
Dogue De Bordeaux
German Pinscher
Giant Schnauzer = Giants
Great Dane = Danes
Great Pyrenees = Pyr or G.P
Greater Swiss Mountain Dog = Swissie or GSMD
Komondor = Kom
Kuvasz
Mastiff
Neapolitan Mastiff = Neo
Newfoundland = Newf
Portuguese Water Dog = PWD
Rottweiler = Rottie
Saint Bernard = Saint
Samoyed = Sammy
Siberian Husky = Husky
Standard Schnauzer = Std Schnauzer
Tibetan Mastiff = TM

*Terrier Group:*
Airedale Terrier
American Staffordshire Terrier = AST, AmStaff, Staff
Australian Terrier = Aussie
Bedlington Terrier
Border Terrier = BT
Bull Terrier = Bully
Cairn Terrier
Dandie Dinmont Terrier = Dandie
Glen of Imaal Terrier = Glen
Irish Terrier
Kerry Blue Terrier = Kerry
Lakeland Terrier
Manchester Terrier
Miniature Bull Terrier = Mini Bulls
Miniature Schnauzer = Minis
Norfolk Terrier
Parson Russell Terrier = PRT
Scottish Terrier = Scotties
Sealyham Terrier
Skye Terrier = Skyes
Smooth Fox Terrier = Foxie or SFT
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier = SCWT
Staffordshire Bull Terrier = SBT, Staffy, Staffy Bull
Welsh Terrier = WT or Welshie
West Highland White Terrier = Westies
Wire Fox Terrier = Foxie

*Toy Group:*
Affenpinscher = Affen
Brussels Griffon = Brussels
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel = Cav or CKCS
Chihuahua = Chi
Chinese Crested = Puff, Crested, Crestie, CC, or PP
English Toy Spaniel
Havanese
Italian Greyhound = Iggy or IG
Japanese Chin = Chin or JCH
Maltese
Miniature Pincher = Mini Pin
Papillon = Pap
Pekingese = Peke
Pomeranian = Pom
Miniature Poodle = Pudle
Pug
Shih Tzu = Tzu
Silky Terrier
Toy Fox Terrier = TFT
Yorkshire Terrier = Yorkie or YT

*Non-Sporting Group:*
American Eskimo Dog = Eskie or AED
Bichon Frise = Bichon
Boston Terrier = Bostons
Bulldog
Chinese Shar-Pei
Chow Chow 
Dalmation = Dal
Finnish Spitz
French Bulldog = Frenchie 
Keeshond = Kees
Lhasa Apso = Lhasa
Löwchen
Standard Poodle = Std Poodle
Schipperke = Spitzke, Spits or Spitske
Shiba Inu
Tibetan Spaniel = Tibbie

*Herding Group:*
Australian Cattle Dog = ACD
Australian Shepherd = Aussie
Bearded Collie = Beardie
Beauceron = Beau
Belgian Malinois = Mal or Malinois
Belgian Sheepdog
Belgian Tervuen = Terv
Border Collie = Border or BC
Bouvier Des Flandres = Bouvier
Briard
Canaan Dog
Cardigan Welsh Corgi = CWC or Cardi
Collie (Rough) = Collie
German Shepherd Dog = GSD
Old English Sheepdog = OES
Norwegian Buhund 
Pembroke Welsh Corgi = PWC, Pemb or Pemmies
Polish Lowland Sheepdog = PON
Puli
Pyrenean Shepherd = Pyr
Smooth Collie = Smoothies
Shetland Sheepdog = Sheltie
Swedish Vallhund

*Misc Class:*
Bluetick Coonhound
Boykin Spaniel = Boykin or LBD
Cane Corso = CC, Corso
Cesky Terrier
Entlebucher Mountain Dog = Icies
Finnish Lapphund
Icelandic Sheepdog = Icies
Leonberger = Leo
Norwegian Lundehund
Redbone Coonhound = Reds
Treeing Walker Coonhound
Xoloitzcuintli = Xolo

UK Breed Club on page two


----------



## MoonStr80

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

United Kennel Club

*Companion Dog*
Affenpinscher = Affen
Bichon Frise = Bichon
Bolognese = Bolo, the Botoli or the Bottolo
Boston Terrier = Boston
Brussels Griffon = Brussels
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel = CAW or CKCS
Chihuahua = Chi or JCH
Chinese Crested = Puff, Crested, Crestie, CC, or PP
Coton De Tulear = Coton or Cotie
Dalmatian = Dal
English Bulldog = EBT
English Toy Spaniel
French Bulldog = Frenchie
Havanese
Italian Greyhound = Iggy or GI
Japanese Chin = Chins, JCH
Lhasa Apso = Lhasa
Löwchen
Maltese
Miniature Pinscher = Mini Pin 
Multi-Colored Poodle
Papillon = Pap 
Pekingese = Peke
Pomeranian = Pom
Poodle (Miniature)
Pug
Russkiy Toy
Schipperke = Spitzke, Spits or Spitske
Shih Tzu
Tibetan Spaniel = Tabbie or TS
Tibetan Terrier
Yorkshire Terrier = Yorkie or YT

*Guardian Dog*
Aidi (Atlas Mountain Dog)
Akbash Dog
Alentejo Mastiff
American Bulldog = AB
Anatolian Shepherd = ASD
Appenzeller Sennenhund
Bernese Mountain Dog = Berner
Black Russian Terrier = BRT
Boxer
Bullmastiff
Cane Corso Italiano
Cao de Castro Laboreiro
Caucasian Ovcharka 
Central Asian Shepherd = CAC or Aziat
Cimarrón Urguayo
Danish Broholmer
Doberman Pinscher = Dob 
Dogo Argentino = Dogo
Dogue De Bordeaux
Entlebucher Mountain Dog =EMD
Estrela Mountain Dog 
Giant Schnauzer = Giants
Great Dane = Danes
Greater Swiss Mountain Dog = Swissie or GSMD
Great Pyrenees = Pyr or G.P.
Hovawart = Hovie
Kangal Dog
Karst Shepherd Dog 
Komondor = Kom
Kuvasz 
Leonberger = Leo
Majorca Mastiff
Maremma Sheepdog
Mastiff (English)
Neapolitan Mastiff = Neo
Newfoundland = Newf
Owczarek Podhalanski = Tatra, or Podhalan
Perro De Presa Canario
Pyrenean Mastiff
Rottweiler = Rottie
Saint Bernard = Saint
Šarplaninac = Šar or Šarko
Slovac Cuvac
Spanish Mastiff
Standard Schnauzer = Std Schnauzer
Tibetan Mastiff = TM
Tosa Ken

*Gun Dog*
American Water Spaniel = AWS
Barbet
Boykin Spaniel = LBD or Boykin
Bracco Italiano 
Braque D'Auvergne
Braque du Bourbonnais
Braque de l'Ariege 
Braque Francais, 
Braque Saint Germain 
Brittany = Britt
Cesky Fousek
Chesapeake Bay Retriever = CBR or Chessie
Clumber Spaniel
Cocker Spaniel = CCR
Curly-Coated Retriever = CCR or Curly
German Spaniel (Deutscher Wachtelhund)
Drentse Patrijshond = Drent
English Cocker Spaniel = Engie or Corker
English Pointer
English Setter = Lawerack, Laverack or Llewellyn
English Springer Spaniel = ESS
Épagneul Blue de Picardie = Bleu Picard
Epagneul Breton (Brittany)
Epagneul Francais (French Spaniel) 
Epagneul Picard
Epagneul Pont-Audemer
Field Spaniel = Fieldie
Flat-Coated Retriever = FCR
Frysian Water Dog (Wetterhoun)
German Longhaired Pointer = GLP
German Wirehaired Pointer
German Shorthaired Pointer = GSP
German Wirehaired Pointer = GWP
Golden Retriever = Golden or GR
Gordon Setter
Hungarian Wirehaired Vizsla
Irish Red and White Setter = IRWS
Irish Setter
Irish Water Spaniel
Kooikerhondje = Kooiker
Labrador Retriever = Labs
Lagotto Romagnolo
Large Münsterländer
Multi-Colored Standard Poodle 
Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever = Toller
Old Danish Pointer
Pachon Navarro
Portuguese Pointer 
Portuguese Water Dog = Portie or PWD
Pudelpointer
Small Münsterländer 
Spanish Water Dog = SWD
Spinone Italiano
Stabyhoun = Staby or Beike
Standard Poodle = Std Poodle
Sussex Spaniel
Vizsla 
Weimaraner = Weim or Weimies 
Welsh Springer = Welshies
Wirehaired Pointing Griffon

*Herding Dog*
Australian Cattle Dog = ACD
Australian Kelpie = Kelpie or Barb
Australian Shepherd = Aussie
Bearded Collie = Beardie 
Beauceron = Beau
Belgian Shepherd Dog 
Bergamasco Shepherd
Berger Picard 
Border Collie = BC or Border
Bouvier Des Ardennes = Bouvier
Bouvier des Flandres = Bouvier
Briard 
Catalonian Sheepdog 
Carpathian Shepherd Dog
Collie (Rough)
Croatian Sheepdog 
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog
Dutch Shepherd
English Shepherd
German Shepherd Dog = GSD
Icelandic Sheepdog = Icies
Lancashire Heeler
Lapponian Herder
Louisiana Catahoula Leopard Dog
Mioritic 
Mudi
Old English Sheepdog = OES
Perro de Presa Mallorquin
Polski Owczarek Nizinny (Polish Owczarek Nizinny)
Portuguese Sheepdog
Puli
Pumi
Pyrenean Shepherd = PyrShep
Saarloosewolfdog
Schapendoes
Shetland Sheepdog = Sheltie
South Russian Shepherd Dog
Stumpy Tail Cattle Dog
Swedish Vallhund
Welsh Corgi, Cardigan = CWC or Cardi
Welsh Corgi, Pembroke = Corgi, PCW or Pemmies
White Shepherd = WS or WGSD

*Northern Breed*
Akita 
Alaskan Klee Kai = Klee Kai or AKK
Alaskan Malamute = Mal 
American Eskimo = Eskie
Canadian Eskimo Dog
Chinese Shar-Pei 
Chinook
Chow Chow 
East Siberian Laika
Eurasian
Finnish Lapphund 
Finnish Spitz 
German Spitz 
Greenland Dog
Hokkaido
Japanese Spitz 
Kai Ken
Karelian Bear Dog 
Keeshond = Kees
Kishu
Korean Jindo Dog
Norrbottenspets
Norwegian Buhund 
Norwegian Elkhound = Elkies
Norwegian Lundehund 
Russo-European Laika
Samoyed = Sammy
Shiba Inu
Shikoku
Siberian Husky = Husky 
Swedish Elkhound 
Swedish Lapphund
Volpino Italiano
West Siberian Laika = WSL

*Scenthound*
Alpine Dachsbracke
American Black & Tan Coonhound
American Foxhound
American Leopard Hound 
Anglo-Français de Petite Vénerie
Ariegeois
Austrian Black and Tan Hound
Basset Artésien Normand = BAN
Basset Bleu De Gascogne
Basset Fauve De Bretagne
Basset Hound 
Bavarian Mountain Hound
Beagle Harrier
Beagle 
Billy
Slovenský Kopov
Black Mouth Cur
Bloodhound 
Bluetick Coonhound 
Bosnian Coarse-haired Hound
Briquet Griffon Vendéen 
Chien d'Artois 
Chien Français Blanc et Noir
Chien Français Tricolore
Dachshund = Doxie
Deutsche Bracke
Drever
Dunker
English Coonhound
English Foxhound
Finnish Hound 
Grand Basset Griffon Vendéen
Grand Bleu De Gascogne
Grand Gascon-Saintongeois
Grand Griffon Vendéen
Great Anglo-Français Tricolor Hound
Great Anglo-Français White and Orange Hound
Griffon Bleu de Gascogne
Griffon Fauve de Bretagne
Griffon Nivernais
Halden Hound
Hamiltonstövare
Hanover Hound
Harrier
Hellenic Hound
Hygen Hund
Istrian Coarse-Haired Hound
Istrian Short-Haired Hound
Italian Hound
Montenegrin Mountain Hound
Mountain Cur
Otterhound
Petit Basset Griffon Vendéen
Petit Bleu De Gascogne
Petit Gascon-Saintongeois
Plott Hound
Poitevin
Polish Hound
Porcelaine
Posavaz Hound
Redbone Coonhound = Reds
Schiller Hound
Serbian Hound
Serbian Tricolor Hound
Slovenský Hound
Smålandsstövare
Small Swiss Hound
Sabueso Español
Stephens Cur
Styrian Coarse Haired Hound
Schweizer Laufhund
Transylvanian Hound
Treeing Cur
Treeing Walker Coonhound
Tyrolean Hound
Welsh Hound
Westphalian Dachsbracke

*Sighthound & Pariah*
Afghan Hound = AH or Affies
Azawakh
Basenji
Borzoi = zoi
Canaan Dog
Carolina Dog 
Chart Polski (Polish Greyhound)
Cirneco dell'Etna 
Greyhound = Grey
Hungarian Greyhound
Ibizan Hound 
Irish Wolfhound = IW
New Guinea Singing Dog
Peruvian Inca Orchid
Pharaoh Hound 
Podenco Canario
Podengo Portugueso
Rhodesian Ridgeback = RR
Saluki 
Scottish Deerhound 
Sloughi
Spanish Greyhound
Thai Ridgeback
Whippet
Xoloitzcuintli = Xolo

*Terrier Group:*
Airedale Terrier
American Hairless Terrier = AHT
American Pit Bull Terrier = APBT, Pit Bull, Pit
Australian Terrier = Aussie
Austrian Pinscher
Bedlington Terrier
Border Terrier = BT
Bull Terrier = BT
Cairn Terrier
Cesky Terrier
Dandie Dinmont Terrier = Dandie
Danish Swedish Farmdog = DSG
Dutch Smoushond
German Pinscher
Glen of Imaal Terrier = Glen
Irish Terrier
Jack Russell Terrier = JRT
Jagdterrier
Japanese Terrier
Kerry Blue Terrier = Kerry
Kromfohrländer = Krom
Lakeland Terrier
Manchester Terrier
Miniature Bull Terrier = Mini Bulls
Miniature Schnauzer = Minis
Norfolk Terrier
Norwich Terrier
Parson Russell Terrier = PRT
Patterdale Terrier
Rat Terrier
Scottish Terrier = Scottie
Sealyham Terrier
Silky Terrier = Silky
Skye Terrier
Smooth Fox Terrier = Foxie or SFT
Soft-Coated Wheaten Terrier = Wheaten or Wheatie
Sporting Lucas Terrier
Staffordshire Bull Terrier = SBT
Teddy Roosevelt Terrier
Toy Fox Terrier = TFT
Treeing Feist
Welsh Terrier = WT or Welshie
West Highland White Terrier = Westie
Wire Fox Terrier = Foxie


----------



## Xeph

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

Some Corrections

Brittany - Britt
Chesapeake Bay Retriever - Chessie
English Cocker Spaniel - Engie or Cocker
English Springer Spaniel - Springers
Field Spaniel - Fieldie
Welsh Springer - Welshies

Afghan Hound - Affies
Borzoi - Zoi

Black Russian Terrier - BRT
Dogue de Bordeaux - DDB
Giant Schnauzer - Giants
Great Dane - Dane
Neapolitan Mastiff - Neo
Portuguese Water Dog - PWD
Tibetan Mastiff - TM

Bull Terrier - Bully
Miniature Schnauzer - Minis
Miniature Bull Terrier - Mini Bulls
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier - SCWT

Miniature Pinscher - Min Pin
Toy Fox Terrier - TFT

American Eskimo Dog - Eskie or AED
Boston Terrier - Boston

Beauceron - Beau
Cardigan Welsh Corgi - CWC or Cardi
Pembroke Welsh Corgi - PWC or Pemb
Polish Lowland Sheepdog - PON
Pyrenean Shepherd - PyrShep
Smooth Collie - Smoothies

Entlebucher Mountain Dog - EMD
Icelandic Sheepdog - Icies


----------



## MoonStr80

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*



Xeph said:


> Some Corrections


Thanx! I'm gonna make a change now


----------



## Labsnothers

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

After some additions and editing, it would make a great sticky. When people use the abreviations, they always know what they mean, but others may not. I puzzled over SD on another site this morning before remembering service dog. 

Since there is no forcing people to use standard ones, you might include both CBR and Chessie.


----------



## Keechak

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

I call prembroke corgies, "Pemmies" a lot


----------



## Foyerhawk

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

ESS is also common for English Springers, and Welshie for Welsh Springers.

It's common to call Golden Retrievers "goldies" or simply "retrievers" (as opposed to Labs) in England, too. I found it annoying!


----------



## Meshkenet

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

I'd suggest correcting "English Corker Spaniel" to English COCKER Spaniel, and same for American.

Excellent idea, by the way! I often get confused at breed abbreviations and spend countless minutes pondering the possibilities, especially for breeds which are not common around here. I'll be referring to this post quite a lot.


----------



## GypsyJazmine

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

That was really cool of you to do!...Ty!!
Great Pyrenees should be "Pyr" though not "Pry" & I sometimes see it abbreviated as G.P..


----------



## MoonStr80

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

My apologize I didn't edit it last night I'll do it today I was so tired. 

Yeah it should be sticky! I agree


----------



## harrise

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

Nice. I always picture the dog at the top of the forum when I run into an acronym I don't know. It baffles me that people won't take the extra 1.6 seconds of typing.


----------



## KYASHI

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

The abbreviation for the UKC for Japanese Chin is JCH. I am the event secretary for our club and have to write out all the abbreviations for each breed shown. The list is long. But you are on the right track. Afghan Hound is AH. Yorkshire Terrier is YT. Pretty basic.


----------



## MoonStr80

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

Thanx Kyashi! 

Yep I know Harrise I'm gonna make it work


----------



## Spicy1_VV

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

American Pit Bull Terrier - APBT, Pit Bull, Pit
American Staffordshire Terrier - AST, AmStaff, Staff
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - SBT, Staffy, Staffy Bull
Cane Corso - CC, Corso


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

I don't have much of anything to add, but us Elkhound owners will call them Elkies.


----------



## Pai

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

Cresteds are abbreviated: Puff, Crested, Crestie, CC, or PP


----------



## MoonStr80

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

*Edit Update*


----------



## nekomi

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

I've often seen Siberian Huskies abbreviated as "Sibes" as well as "Huskies".


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*



nekomi said:


> I've often seen Siberian Huskies abbreviated as "Sibes" as well as "Huskies".


I was just going to add "sibes", lol


----------



## BradA1878

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

Am I allowed to add to this?

I dunno that these are _official_ but I have seen them used a lot...

Caucasian Ovcharka = CO
Caucasian Mountain Dog= CMD
Central Asian Ovcharka (Shepherd) = CAO

Also, in the case of countries where the Akita is split:

American Akita = AA
Japanese Akita = JA


----------



## MafiaPrincess

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

It still says american corker spaniel.


----------



## Jen D

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

AB American Bulldog


----------



## Shaina

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*



MafiaPrincess said:


> It still says american corker spaniel.


I don't know, I kind of like the idea of calling them "Corkies" lol


----------



## shibumi

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

American Dingo/ Carolina Dog = AD/CD


----------



## NRB

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

Standard Schnauzer = SS


----------



## Puck

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

Rat Terriers are often abbreviated as RT (RT's for plural).
And of course Jack Russell Terriers JRT's
Regards,
Puck


----------



## Macky

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

Just one spelling correction in the title. *Dog Breeds: Abbreviations*
Great idea! I often have a hard time figuring out what abbreviations mean. Thanks!


----------



## LillysMom

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

Just one tiny suggestion -- All dogs on the planet, past, present and future: PC.
(*P*erfect *C*anines)

Thanks for the abbreviations. Superbly helpful!
Doggie sighs,
LillysMom


----------



## Darla Giselle

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

Maltese = malt


----------



## Finkie_Mom

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

Finnish Spitz = Finkie (Hence my name )


----------



## Ladybug Bulldogs

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

Olde English Bulldogge - OEB
Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog - ABBB
English Bulldog - EB
Olde Victorian Bulldog - OVB


But a bully is a bully...lol


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

 Great thread

Vizsla= V or Viz

Also, for plural it can either be Vizslas (english plural) or Vizslák (hungarian plural).

I most commonly here them called "V's" and I prefer that over the other one!


----------



## Joleigh

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

Bully Kutta (Pakistani Mastiff)= BK

Caravan Hound (Mudhol, Pashmi*feathered*)


----------



## lovemygreys

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

greyhound: GH

In fact, I have a shirt that says: 

I :heart:
GH 
(greyhounds)


----------



## Mdawn

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

Mastiff, also known as English Mastiff= *EM* OR
Old English Mastiff= *OEM*


----------



## ben46valdez

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

AB - American Bulldog


----------



## SWHouston

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

I'm not sure if it's "nationally" accepted, but...

I've seen where a small "m" is placed after the abbreviation, to indicate "Mix", like

PBm = Pit Bull Mix
etc


----------



## Ada Shelby Rose

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

GSP = German Shorthaired Pointer


----------



## Marcelus

"Spinone Italiano" is a great dog! I'm talking from my experience. But in italy the name is Spinione (i don't know how that accent has to be placed but that's how italians are writing this)


----------



## Joleigh

Aza- Azawakh


----------



## 123fraggle

Tibetan Terriers are affectionately called TTs by their breeders and owners.


----------



## MinaMinPin

My dog's abbreviation is Mini Pin. Thank you for the info! Are these codes universal?


----------



## Avie

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

'Saarloosewolfdog' is actually Saarlooswolfdog, with abbreviation SWH derived from the Dutch name Saarlooswolfhond. Another abbrevation would be just 'Saarloos' (pronounce: sahr-lows) The Czech Wolfdog is CWV (Czechoslovakian Vlčák) I think, but I'm not sure about this one. 
The Estrela Mountain Dog can be called just 'Estrela'. 
The White Shepherd is also called BBS (Berger Blanc Suisse) or WSS (White Swiss Shepherd), as the FCI recognized them as. 
Oh, and you've forgotten a herding dog, the Mallorca Shepherd (Perro de pastor Mallorquin / Ca de Bestiar)


----------



## Miss Bugs

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

Border Collie would actually be BC or Collie, dont walk into a group of BC people and call our dogs "borders", it is quite offensive. aisde from that, a Border is a border terrier.


----------



## abi88

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*



Miss Bugs said:


> Border Collie would actually be BC or Collie, dont walk into a group of BC people and call our dogs "borders", it is quite offensive. aisde from that, a Border is a border terrier.


TOTALLY agree!! I was JUST going to make that statement when I came onto this thread!!HAHA I suppose GREAT(BC owner) minds think alike!HAHAHA

I also call my Border Collies, "Collies" a lot! As that is what they are called in native lands!


----------



## KodiBarracuda

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*



Miss Bugs said:


> Border Collie would actually be BC or Collie, dont walk into a group of BC people and call our dogs "borders", it is quite offensive. aisde from that, a Border is a border terrier.


I agree, except with Collies, too easy to confuse with an actual collie. You say you have a collie and i'm going to think, well... Collie.


----------



## abi88

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*



KodiBarracuda said:


> I agree, except with Collies, too easy to confuse with an actual collie. You say you have a collie and i'm going to think, well... Collie.


Its still what we call them though! :wink: "Collies" in my book are Rough Collies or Scottish Collies!


----------



## tuffycuddles

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

ya where I am "Sibe" refers to the ones bred to CKC standars and "husky" refers more to the ones bred for working/racing.


----------



## FoxFireFarms

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

Central Asian shepherd is CAS or Russian version half is Central Asian ovcharka is CAO or SAO or many yeas ago Middle Asian Ovcharka is MAO. the Russian turkmen version is becoming separate from the rest and are known as Alabai or aziat, in afghanistan Koochee dog, In Kazakistan is tobet. Each region has a different type name and function. I dont have any more Alabais


----------



## Snoopy11

MoonStr80 said:


> English Setter = Lawerack, or Laverack, or Llewellin (or Llewellyn) Setter


These aren't really abbreviations, they are specific bloodlines of the breed, referencing the famous British breeders who are responsible for the appearance of the modern English Setter.

Edward Laverack developed his own prominent line of English Setters in the 1800s, to the point that "English Setter" became practically synonymous with "Laverack Setter." His dogs are the foundation of the today's show dogs. R. Purcell Llewellin started with Laverack dogs and outcrossed to develop a famous line of English Setters bred for outstanding field work. Generally, if someone refers to Laverack vs. Llewellin-type Setters, they are contrasting the bench/show/conformation lines of Setters with the field trial lines of Setters, though they are both the same breed.

On a technical and rather confusing note, the Llewellin Setter is listed as a breed of its own, distinct from the English Setter, in the FDSB (Field Dog Stud Book - the oldest purebred dog registry in the U.S.). However, to be registered as a "Llewellin" the dog must come from a very specific bloodline descended from the original Llewellin breeding... if there is any mix with other lines, then the dog is considered an English Setter. The AKC does not recognize the Llewellin Setters as a separate breed, they are all just English Setters.

Not at all convoluted, is it? Haha, anyway, I'm guessing the English Setter abbreviation is simply ES?

Oh, and "Lawerack" and "Llewellyn" are misspellings of the names, so if this list is still being updated, those can be removed.


----------



## CodynRaw

Dogue De Bordeaux is DDB and Cane Corso is a CC or a Corso. Like with the BC folks above, do not call a Corso a Cane around the CC people. Really if saying it correctly (Kah-nay) it just means dog in Italian


----------



## Vicky88

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

Yeah i never say my border collie is a collie, i get confused when people say collie, i always wonder if the mean a border collie, or a collie, however i often say she is a bc, and again i never say she is a border.


----------



## Trzcina

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

Finnish Lapphunds are often FL, Lappy/Lappie, or slk if abbreviating off their Finnish name (suomenlapinkoira).


----------



## Trzcina

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*



SusanAnderson said:


> Whats the abbreviation for my munchkin (Pekingese breed)?


Peke, usually.


----------



## lesterbosley

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

This is cool but if you aren't aware of all the abbreviations, it will look like a jargon.


----------



## nemefeme

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

Pit Bull x Boxer = Boxbull


----------



## Flaming

For the Newfoundland dog we often say Newfie (which can refer to the dog or person from Newfoundland) or NFLD dog (NFLD being the island itself).


I have seen people take great offence to "Newf" without the "ie" sound. Not everyone will take offence to it but some parts of the island do find it derogatory.Where I grew up in Newfoundland not many people took offence to it but I have been chewed out by other Newfies for saying it.


----------



## TRDmom

Thai Ridgeback Dog - TRD


----------



## millsvfanny

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

Sounds cool! This will make chatting easier.


----------



## Lauriesmith

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

thats really an awesome and helpful one i am impressed with it thanks for sharing it with us here


----------



## Tuco

Tibetan mastiffs are actively called TMs and Komondors alot of people call commies :lol:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zack

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

We call Zack a Newfie, Well done on your hard work.


----------



## hueyeats

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

Great Pyrenees = Pyr or G.P

Great thread... 
saves on spelling out the whole long thing!









Oh... and I call Roman a GP (as in my XL Guinea Pig).


----------



## Greendognow.com

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

Interesting... I guess Logan, my Labradoodle isn't an officially recognized breed yet... oh well!  I understand preserving tradition, and taking time in making changes.


----------



## Foresthund

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

It's kinda confusing how both Alaskan Malamutes and Belgian Malinois are often called Mals.

Rottweilers can also be called Rotty or Rott/Rot.


----------



## LenoraCammarata

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

Curly-Coated Retriever = CCR
English Corker Spaniel = Engie or Corker
English Setter = Lawerack, or Laverack, or Llewellin (or Llewellyn) Setter
English Springer Spaniel = ESS
Field Spaniel = Fieldie
Flat-Coated Retriever = FCR
German Shorthaired Pointer = GSP
German Wirehaired Pointer = GWP
Golden Retriever = Goldies, Retrievers
Gordon Setter = Gordons
Irish Red & White Setter = IRWS
Irish Setter
Irish Water Spaniel = RWS
Labrador Retriever = Labs
Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever = Toller
Pointer (English P


----------



## GanGeoan

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

Thank you for the informative and interesting post.


----------



## bryanT

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

The Chihuahua may be a diminutive breed of dog, but there is a lot more to them than meets the eye. They are by no means timid, nor have they been a breed of passive lapdogs during their long history 

chihuahua = CHIH


----------



## CesarMillan56

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

Thank you for list of all breeds in UK & America and giving the Abbrevation instead of spelling the whole breed's name. its good to know the meaning of any breed name.


----------



## rockey_f_squirrell

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

Now to work on Abbreviations for Mixed Breeds. How long would that list be?


----------



## Gary L

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

How about the Catahula Leopard Dog?


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*



Gary L said:


> How about the Catahula Leopard Dog?


Catahula Leopard Dog = CLD


----------



## Bugs Bunny

*Re: Dog Breeds: Abbervations*

Dutch Shepherds are DS, DSD, or Dutchies.


----------

